# Exhaust repair Dublin



## MissSherry (13 May 2009)

Hi 
The exhaust on my '00 VW Polo has started making a loud enough humming noise (almost boy racer'ish). Have checked and it appears to be quite loose at the back. 

Anyone know a decent place in Dublin 2, 7 or 8 to get this looked at?

Thanks

Miss Sherry


----------



## Sloppy (13 May 2009)

Auto Exhausts Kimmage Billy Crosbie
01 405 9812


----------



## Sue Ellen (13 May 2009)

You need to establish which part of the exhaust is gone by bringing it to maybe one or two and let them put it up on the ramp and then give you a quote.  If they both give the same diagnosis then you know for sure that they are not seeing a gullible woman coming through the door.

Ring around a few places then and get quotes.  Plenty of competition out there at the moment.

AFAIK it will probably be burning more juice because of the problem with the exhaust so don't leave it go too long before getting the repair done.


----------



## dem_syhp (13 May 2009)

Sloppy said:


> Auto Exhausts Kimmage Billy Crosbie
> 01 405 9812



+1

I used these to replace a cat convertor on an 01 Golf and was pleased with service - came recommended by my mechanic.  

No vested interest


----------



## MissSherry (13 May 2009)

Thank you all for your replies. 

I'd like to get this fixed as cheaply as possible as you can imagine. Would it be cheaper to go to a local mechanic or to a specific exhaust place such as the guy recommended above? There is a Fast Fit place near to me in work which would be a lot handier for me to get to than Kimmage. There's also a local guy working out of a small garage down a lane beside my house. However if this Kimmage guy is great and reasonably priced i would go to him.

Was thinking maybe i'm blowing it out of proportion. Does anyone know if the exhaust on a 00 car is supposed to be a bit loose and wobbly at the back? It feels like it may be missing a bracket or something but it's not hanging down or anything. The noise isn't excessive, just noisier than it used to be, like i said, kind of a loud humming noise. It's my first car so really dont have any idea and nobody to ask.

Thanks all.

Miss Sherry


----------



## Canny39 (14 May 2009)

Hi - don't know where you live but I have used the Fast Fit place on Old County Road (beside DID on corner of Sundrive Road) twice in last 10 years for exhaust problems. Found them very good and competive price and had no problems afterwards either time (by the way same car both times - still driving it, now 14 year old and has just passed NCT)


----------



## MissSherry (18 May 2009)

Thanks to all,

Just an update. Turns out i needed a whole new 'back box' on my car. My old one had been rusting away for quite some time. Got it fixed in about 40 mins in Fast Fit and it cost 90 euro. A lot better than i feared.

Miss Sherry


----------

